# Hvac exam



## mandileng (Jan 7, 2014)

Guys would you recommend for me which the best practice books for the HVAC pe exam , I know 6mints ! Any book contain questions from last exams ?

Thanks in advance

Thanks


----------



## CRNewsom (Jan 7, 2014)

Practice Problems for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam by Lindeburg

Mechanical PE Practice Examination by Lindeburg

PE Mechanical: HVAC and Refrigeration Sample Questions and Solutions by NCEES


----------



## saloms (Jan 7, 2014)

All the books listed above are great. I just passed the HVAC exam this past fall my first try using the books above. I am selling most of them below their retail cost and they are in brand new condition. See link for the post with the books for sale.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=22675&amp;view=getnewpost

Let me know if you are interested or have any questions.


----------



## andreyshka (Jan 11, 2014)

I've taken and passed the PE exam, HVAC afternoon section, this October. I did take the School of PE prep class which helped to focus on the needed materials.

Know your conversions, understand heat exchanger problems (air to air, water to air, water to water).

Exam taking Strategy: focus on your stengths. Do three passes of the exam. 1st- do only the easy ones in 30 sec or less no computations, 2nd do the computation problems you know, 3rd do the hard problems. A lot times on your 1st pass you might not know how to approch hard a problem but as you take the exam other problems can trigger ideas.


----------



## mandileng (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you guys ,.,. Appreciate


----------



## kvarshne (Jan 14, 2014)

My 2 cents, the real exam will be harder than the NCEES practice test so make sure you score good in 6 mins, and probably Lindeburg which is tougher than real exam.


----------



## design (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking for a study buddy if anyone else is taking the HVAC P.E. in April.


----------



## center*ice (Feb 10, 2014)

kvarshne said:


> My 2 cents, the real exam will be harder than the NCEES practice test so make sure you score good in 6 mins, and probably Lindeburg which is tougher than real exam.




I second the recommendation of mastering the Lindeburg Mechanical PE Practice Examination. While the NCEES practice exam provides a good sampling of what to expect, the level of difficulty is not as high as that of the real exam. Work as many problems as you can over and over, even the ones you know well. Become highly proficient in unit conversion also.


----------



## JoeyPinoy (May 30, 2014)

mandileng said:


> Guys would you recommend for me which the best practice books for the HVAC pe exam , I know 6mints ! Any book contain questions from last exams ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Thanks


There's a collection of youtube videos for the PE organized by subject. Check it out.


----------

